# Evening!



## KakenBetaal (Sep 10, 2005)

Evening folks! I'm a long time TiVo user and one of the series 1 early adopters in the UK. Been on a hiatus with the dreaded Sky for a while, since I wanted HD I had to bite the bullet and live with the horrible horrible Sky box.

Anyway, it looks like Virgin have sorted out a very acceptable solution now, so I hope to be on a TiVo in the near future again!


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

KakenBetaal said:


> Evening folks! I'm a long time TiVo user and one of the series 1 early adopters in the UK. Been on a hiatus with the dreaded Sky for a while, since I wanted HD I had to bite the bullet and live with the horrible horrible Sky box.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like Virgin have sorted out a very acceptable solution now, so I hope to be on a TiVo in the near future again!


Come on over! You will love the VM TiVo, not perfect but a huge step forward.:up:


----------

